# New tube for you Panasonic CQ-TX5500?



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I was shopping around, looking for a better tube and found something that got me all excited! They are only sold in pairs and we only need one. Does anyone want to split the puchase with me? $100 each plus 1/2 of shipping. Here's what I found:

_396A=2C51 Western ELectric NOS 1950's - 1982

Vplate=150V, Vgrid=-5V, Iplate=7-11ma is good, Gm=10,000, mu=59


*The best sounding 396A you can buy for the* 
Shanling SCD-T200 Tube SACD CD Player or CD-80
MHDT Labs Paradisea+ DAC
*PANASONIC CQ TX5500W*

(3 pairs) JAN-2C51=396A WE NOS 1968 D getter halo (recommended)
$200/pair_

https://www.tubeworld.com/kuhltubedetails.htm#60


----------



## Autophile (Nov 10, 2007)

Finally you decided to buy one


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

That Kuhl-Tube seems to be the way to go. What is your opinion on that one? I'd really like to find a home for the other half of the pair before I buy them if possible.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

They agreed to sell me a single tube so I'm covered there. I'll let you guys know what I think about the tube after I get it installed.


----------



## Autophile (Nov 10, 2007)

Do post the AB comparison with the stock GE tube. Just for precaution let the tube cool down before unplugging and make sure the unit is off. Good Luck


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll make sure I do that. Thanks


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

customtronic said:


> I'll make sure I do that. Thanks


Any reviews on this?

I'm sure you are using the new tube now.. I have talk to others that also improve the tube in the Bottlehead.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

DAT said:


> Any reviews on this?
> 
> I'm sure you are using the new tube now.. I have talk to others that also improve the tube in the Bottlehead.


Well, I love the sound of this HU. Although...I suck because I never did the A/B on the tubes. I installed the new one before I really had time to listen to the old one. One of these days I'll get around to doing some listening on both tubes. Right now though...I couldn't be happier and don't want to change a thing!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I swapped the "Kultube" series and after burn it, it is clean and clear, very musical compared to the original tube. If you're looking for crisps high, smooth mid and tight accurate low, it is a worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

khanhfat said:


> I swapped the "Kultube" series and after burn it, it is clean and clear, very musical compared to the original tube. If you're looking for crisps high, smooth mid and tight accurate low, it is a worthwhile upgrade.


I agree. That is the same one I've been using in my Panny for over a year now.


----------



## an2ny888 (Jun 27, 2008)

is the swap hard to do? don't want to damage anything on my panny


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

an2ny888 said:


> is the swap hard to do? don't want to damage anything on my panny


It's very easy. Remove power, remove plastic sight window over tube, slide out entire circuit board the tube is mounted on, unplug tube. Nothing to it.


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

I.have four panny tubes decks I would like to do a side by side comparison of at least four tube replacements I see this post is years old but is your opinion still the same years later


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

Krisfromtampa said:


> I.have four panny tubes decks I would like to do a side by side comparison of at least four tube replacements I see this post is years old but is your opinion still the same years later


Yes it is. I still love the sound of this thing. Although, since I started this thread the HU has had a major mod done by my good buddy Matt Roberts. His mods took an awesome HU to another level. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

I've wrote to him with no reply  I would like to have a modded one I also have a sound monitor and eyeballing a rs-d7xiii but if the only thing I can do is get a different tube exactly which one do I want and do you have any exact website?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I believe this is the one I bought: JW-2C51=396A Western Electric Kuhl-Tube cryo 1960 (best single)

Check out this page also: cq-tx5500w

Also, I will try to give Matt a call and see what his schedule is like and what work he might have ahead of you. I know he's very busy with his real job these days.


----------



## Krisfromtampa (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info one more quick question which number correlates to the size or fit of the tubes I would like to try a few different things out but need to no what will fit


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I have several upgradable Tubes for the Panny, all of these are Kuhl tubes or Industrial .

PM me... I bought quite a few from Tubeworld... Willing to let a few go.


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

customtronic said:


> Yes it is. I still love the sound of this thing. Although, since I started this thread the HU has had a major mod done by my good buddy Matt Roberts. His mods took an awesome HU to another level. Couldn't be happier.


Hey Bro... what mods did matt Roberts perform on the Panasonic head unit?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

stickpony said:


> Hey Bro... what mods did matt Roberts perform on the Panasonic head unit?


He upgraded the coupling caps, opamps, and swapped out the 3v RCA's for Symbalink 16v balanced outputs.


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

customtronic said:


> He upgraded the coupling caps, opamps, and swapped out the 3v RCA's for Symbalink 16v balanced outputs.


awesome. how much did that run you.. also, what amp do you have connected to the balanced preamps?

ive heard mixed reviews from people some say balanced inputs improves your noise floor and dynamics , but other say it doesn absolutely nothing unless you have groundloop issues with the standard unbalanced outs. plus, alot of people that get that upgrade also get other internal upgrades such as the ones you suggested, the opamps, caps, etc, so who's to say where the increased dynamics came from?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

We worked out a trade so I'm not really sure what it would cost you. I was using a pair of Zapco DC Ref 1000.4's. The car along with the amps has been sold so the headunit is not being used right now.


----------



## stickpony (Nov 8, 2010)

customtronic said:


> We worked out a trade so I'm not really sure what it would cost you. I was using a pair of Zapco DC Ref 1000.4's. The car along with the amps has been sold so the headunit is not being used right now.


want to sell it? PM me


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

stickpony said:


> want to sell it? PM me


Sorry. You could offer me $2k and I still wouldn't let it go but thanks for the offer.


----------



## evangojason (Feb 12, 2010)

Lord knows I've been trying to get it too


----------

